# pt111 loaded chamber indicator



## billygoat (Dec 19, 2007)

a couple weeks ago i was at the range and the pin that holds the loaded chamber indicator tab in, popped out. so i put it all back together and then yesterday at the range it came out again. Is this a common problem that can be fixed easily or do i have a big problem? Thanks for the help.

Billygoat


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

more Taurus fun...


----------

